# First bunny, Bud! :)



## DezA3 (Dec 11, 2014)

Adopted my first bunny I believe he is a mini lop. He's 9 weeks old


----------



## SimplyBritt (Dec 12, 2014)

You're little Bud is so adorable and his size makes him even more so! It's to bad I didn't get a mini or a dwarf rabbit, they are they cutest. Don't tell my two rabbits though! My little tyrants would consider me a traitor!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 12, 2014)

Adorable!


----------

